# Other types of metals to collect?



## Evacdad (Feb 27, 2012)

Whats a good list of metals to collect other than silver, gold, copper?


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Check your local scrap/salvage yard and ask them what the prices they pay for steel, iron and such, it's hard to stockpile these because they are heave and take up a lot of space, where gold/silver are high price for small amounts.


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

I totally agree with acidlittle. you make steel from Iron and Iron is one of the most common elements on earth, plus you will have to leave it outside to rust, it would be the same with aluminum, tin and zink . I agree scrap metal will hold its value better than fiat currency, but you won't make much money plus there are different grades and it is heavy and takes alot to make it worth your time.Worse yet if unless you live out in the middle of nowhere you can make youself a target for robbery. people may see your metal and want to take it, it they start taking a bunch of metal and notice no one is home why not see what valuables are inside your home right? Unless you are doing it to sell and buy other metals or preps I wouldn't bother to do it my self. I strongly suggest silver most of all(it has the most up side potential and is already more rare than gold), then small amounts or gold the Kruggerand has the lowest premium over spot price of all gold bullion, then Copper and nickel coins that you can get basically for free (they are all the same weight and purity, makes it real easy when its time to sell )

to Learn why to hedge Watch: 




to Learn how to buy silver watch: 




to learn how to collect semi precious metals basically for free watch: 




"live long and prosper"


----------

